# Towing a Jeep CJ-7



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

whats the best, easiest way to tow a jeep cj-7? a front tow bar? a car dolly? what if a tow bar isnt available? a trailer?
need some input?
thanks.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Best way is to put it on a trailer. Next would be a car dolly...just disconnect the driveshaft and wire it up. Last would be a tow bar; again, wire the driveshaft up...this is hardest on the front end.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

A tow bar works well. Just make sure you put the transfer case in neutral or you could burn the tranny up. Since it's 4x4 you'll have to put the t-case in "N" on a dolly too. Besides you have to register a dolly and keep license plates on it and up to date. Just an added expense. 

If you're going to tow it a lot I'd go with the tow bar. If only once in a while then rent a dolly from U-haul.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

You can tow most jeeps all 4 down with out any problems. Just remember to put the transfer in neutral and hook up your tow bar and go. Jeeps are a favorite of the rv crowd because of their ease of tow. Check your owners manual to be sure.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

i'm looking at buying this jeep thats why i'm asking these questions. i have never owned one before. how hard is it to disconnect the driveshaft? any other tips, suggestions would be great too. thanks.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

There is just four bolts around the u-bolts to undo...probably 1/2", then take some electrical tape and place around the bearings to keep them in place, and finally wire the driveshaft up to the frame. If you are only towing it home or once a year for a short distance you will be okay but anything more and you will wind up rebuilding that whole front end later...been there done that.:wink: This is why it was later put on a trailer for transport.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

HillCountry Hunter said:


> i'm looking at buying this jeep thats why i'm asking these questions. i have never owned one before. how hard is it to disconnect the driveshaft? any other tips, suggestions would be great too. thanks.


Jeeps are easy to tow, no need to disconnect the drive shaft.

Just put transfer case in neutral and unlock the steering wheel.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> Best way is to put it on a trailer. Next would be a car dolly...just disconnect the driveshaft and wire it up. Last would be a tow bar; again, wire the driveshaft up...this is hardest on the front end.


You don't need to disco the driveshaft with the transfer case in neutral.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I haul mine on a trailer. Generally the tires on the jeep are pretty rough, been patched several times and certainly not balanced. That being said, when you tow it at highway speeds, on a hitch with all 4 down, you are putting a lot of stress and wear on the tires, suspension and axles, not to mention the added chance for a blowout on the jeep from one of the patches, etc. So, I haul mine.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> You don't need to disco the driveshaft with the transfer case in neutral.


We did on the '63 Willys...they are not designed to go at highway speeds for extended time periods.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Even the owners manual on newer Jeeps tell you to just put the transfer case in Neutral for towing.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

trodery said:


> Even the owners manual on newer Jeeps tell you to just put the transfer case in Neutral for towing.


I wouldn't do it even on a new CJ-7...but then again, I am not trailer poor (7 and counting)!


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

i've always heard to disconnect the driveshaft on the older ones, i just wanted to make sure it was necessary, but on the newer ones you dont have too. thanks for all the info. i'll most likely be trailering it jsut to be safe.


----------



## 4kids (Jun 18, 2004)

I owned a towed a 86' CJ-7 with a tow bar. I understood that you needed to drop the rear drive shaft since the rear drive shaft transfer case bearing was not lubed properly unless the input shaft from transmission was turning. I would place both transmission and transfer case in neutral and drop drive shaft. I do admit that on short trips of 1 hour or less, I did not not drop the drive shaft and only placed trans & xfr case in neutral.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

well i decided not to buy the jeep i was looking at yesterday. but i did talk to the owner\head mechanic of the jeep shop where i met the seller and he told me that all you have to do is put the transmission and the transfer case in neutral and not to lock the front hubs like they tell you to. and, no need to drop the drive shaft either.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Floatin Doc said:


> You can tow most jeeps all 4 down with out any problems. Just remember to put the transfer in neutral and hook up your tow bar and go. Jeeps are a favorite of the rv crowd because of their ease of tow. Check your owners manual to be sure.


 Be real careful with a tow bar.....I've been towing 4wd's for many years with no problems....well 2 seasons ago it all caught up....some how after about 200 miles of troublefree travel ,my 79 CJ 5 decided to jump into gear at around 70 MPH...needless to say this was not a cool thing to happen.....the estimate was $7500 for new front differential,transmission and related parts....we bought a Mule...and put it on a trailer...expensive but the best thing we have done in a long time...The Mule will go everywhere the Jeep went but easier and dosn't tear up the roads in the wet weather.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

we hauled our 1980 cj5 all over texas behind a motorhome....transfer case in neutral and tranny in second gear hubs unlocked.steering whell unlocked. thats the way the service manuel said to.[standard shift]


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

like others said, transfer case in neutral & transmission in highest gear & hubs unlocked


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

No problem flat towing a CJ-7 if you disconnect the rear drive shaft. Or just leave it connected and burn up the transfer case and transmission. CJ's are alot different than the current JK.


----------



## JBob (Sep 7, 2009)

We used to flat tow a CJ7 2hrs+ to the deer lease until it jumped into gear one time and blew up the transfer case and wrecked park of the transmission. It is way too easy to just unbolt the rear driveshaft to keep this from happening.


----------

